# Things NOT to do in Egypt for the moment



## CatMandoo

After reading ArabianNights post about her Luxor trip, I remembered thinking I would never take a train to that area at this time. Too many reports of tracks being blocked and or torn up from protesters. Actually, I think I did mention this to her in her original post enquiring about transport to Luxor.

I could also relate (not from personal experience) to another poster saying that giving baksheesh (tips) to expedite a visa renewal was a big NO NO now.

I would also say that traveling alone in a car at night, especially on some of the highways can be quite dangerous. I would never do it now. Have heard one too many stories about people having a brick, rock thrown through their windows, and then stopping and being overtook by armed men.

What else would you recommend as a big NO for now?


----------



## PaulAshton

Setting up a import / export company


----------



## hhaddad

CatMandoo said:


> After reading ArabianNights post about her Luxor trip, I remembered thinking I would never take a train to that area at this time. Too many reports of tracks being blocked and or torn up from protesters. Actually, I think I did mention this to her in her original post enquiring about transport to Luxor.
> 
> I could also relate (not from personal experience) to another poster saying that giving baksheesh (tips) to expedite a visa renewal was a big NO NO now.
> 
> I would also say that traveling alone in a car at night, especially on some of the highways can be quite dangerous. I would never do it now. Have heard one too many stories about people having a brick, rock thrown through their windows, and then stopping and being overtook by armed men.
> 
> What else would you recommend as a big NO for now?


Not taking photos in most public places.
Avoid crowds as pick pockets are working more these days.
Don't get in a taxi if there is already a passenger.

Don't walk around with a handbag.
Carry only essentials with you i.e photocopy of passport (leave the original in safe place), only enough money for immediate needs.
Use only ATMs that are inside banks or other public buildings they normally have cctv cameras its easier to see if someone is watching and follows you and anyway take a friend as a watcher.

Don't answer the door if it's someone you don't know.


----------



## ArabianNights

CatMandoo said:


> After reading ArabianNights post about her Luxor trip, I remembered thinking I would never take a train to that area at this time. Too many reports of tracks being blocked and or torn up from protesters. *Actually, I think I did mention this to her in her original post enquiring about transport to Luxor.
> *


I dont remember you mentioning this - I do remember a discussion about flight prices and how expensive they were - nothing about train tracks been torn up, although I could be wrong.



> I would also say that traveling alone in a car at night, especially on some of the highways can be quite dangerous. I would never do it now.


Funny you should say this. I was complaining the other day about having to take a taxi past midnight from Burj Al Arab airport in Alexandria, home. I was placing myself in a situation of vulnerability, where the driver could have done anything that he wanted to do with me in the midst of the night on a deserted highway. My flight did not arrive back in Alexandria until midnight, and as I live alone and I traveled alone and since there is no public bus service to and from the airport (I did inquire into this - there used to be one, not anymore) As those who live in Alex probably know, Burj al arab airport is located practically in the middle of no where, along a desert highway, where there are no signs, no lights and sometimes no other cars, especially at night. I was most comfortable having to take a taxi back home at this time of night. What would you recommend one does in this situation, someone who lives alone and has no other person to chaperone them places? 

I think next time, if I do fly regionally, Ill rather go through Cairo airport although it would take more time and more money and most regional airlines do not travel from Cairo anymore. What is one to do?


----------



## CatMandoo

ArabianNights said:


> I dont remember you mentioning this - I do remember a discussion about flight prices and how expensive they were - nothing about train tracks been torn up, although I could be wrong.
> 
> Had to go back and look it up, but here is what I had said
> 
> 
> "Keep in mind if you travel by train or bus, you are going to most likely find very miserable conditions in the bathroom.
> 
> When were you thinking of doing this? Just asking because with current political situation, and the upcoming one year anniversary of Jan 25th, you never know what could be going on. Have read of several instances in past year of trains heading "south" being blocked by local demonstrations. "
> 
> 
> Funny you should say this. I was complaining the other day about having to take a taxi past midnight from Burj Al Arab airport in Alexandria, home. I was placing myself in a situation of vulnerability, where the driver could have done anything that he wanted to do with me in the midst of the night on a deserted highway. My flight did not arrive back in Alexandria until midnight, and as I live alone and I traveled alone and since there is no public bus service to and from the airport (I did inquire into this - there used to be one, not anymore) As those who live in Alex probably know, Burj al arab airport is located practically in the middle of no where, along a desert highway, where there are no signs, no lights and sometimes no other cars, especially at night. I was most comfortable having to take a taxi back home at this time of night. What would you recommend one does in this situation, someone who lives alone and has no other person to chaperone them places?
> 
> I think next time, if I do fly regionally, Ill rather go through Cairo airport although it would take more time and more money and most regional airlines do not travel from Cairo anymore. What is one to do?


Had to go back and look it up, but here is what I had said 


"Keep in mind if you travel by train or bus, you are going to most likely find very miserable conditions in the bathroom. 

When were you thinking of doing this? Just asking because with current political situation, and the upcoming one year anniversary of Jan 25th, you never know what could be going on. Have read of several instances in past year of trains heading "south" being blocked by local demonstrations. "

As for the new airport in Alex, about all I can suggest is what I tell anyone regarding traveling by Taxi.

First - before you even get into the taxi, take down the Taxi number - it is written in English on outside of car and almost always you will also find it on the back of the front seats, and also the dashboard. Then when you get inside the taxi, call someone, or at least pretend like you are calling someone - and then tell them you are now in a taxi and repeat the taxi number very loudly so driver can hear you. 

Sounds like a hassle I know, but it does make the driver VERY aware you know how to protect yourself.


----------



## ArabianNights

CatMandoo said:


> Had to go back and look it up, but here is what I had said
> 
> 
> "Keep in mind if you travel by train or bus, you are going to most likely find very miserable conditions in the bathroom.
> 
> When were you thinking of doing this? Just asking because with current political situation, and the upcoming one year anniversary of Jan 25th, you never know what could be going on. Have read of several instances in past year of trains heading "south" being blocked by local demonstrations. "


The conditions of the bathroom are not really a deciding factor for me, in terms of how to travel.... some in planes can be pretty awful too, I got locked inside one, once! Wasn't a nice experience! 

It wasn't demonstrations that blocked the lines.... the tracks stopped working, because the Iron of the tracks got cut through.




> As for the new airport in Alex, about all I can suggest is what I tell anyone regarding traveling by Taxi.
> 
> First - before you even get into the taxi, take down the Taxi number - it is written in English on outside of car and almost always you will also find it on the back of the front seats, and also the dashboard. Then when you get inside the taxi, call someone, or at least pretend like you are calling someone - and then tell them you are now in a taxi and repeat the taxi number very loudly so driver can hear you.
> 
> Sounds like a hassle I know, but it does make the driver VERY aware you know how to protect yourself.


When I usually get into a cab, my priority is of course safety, but also not being ripped off. Even though I can speak Arabic, I have an accent and they know straight away that I am foreign. I look Egyptian. So I tend to talk as less as possible when I take a cab and try to let them just think I am Egyptian and not even let through any foreign element. What you describe is a hassle... I guess its another hassle on top of the many may hassles I have to add to my existing one's, though I am not sure it will be enough to stop him from abducting me or whatever on a deserted highway somewhere.... especially after me speaking on the phone and he realizes that I am foreign, he could mug me of everything, including my phone. I dont think they'd care in the slightest about the number plate.... its Egypt. They could be driving someone else car for all we know.


----------



## CatMandoo

ArabianNights said:


> The conditions of the bathroom are not really a deciding factor for me, in terms of how to travel.... some in planes can be pretty awful too, I got locked inside one, once! Wasn't a nice experience!
> 
> It wasn't demonstrations that blocked the lines.... the tracks stopped working, because the Iron of the tracks got cut through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I usually get into a cab, my priority is of course safety, but also not being ripped off. Even though I can speak Arabic, I have an accent and they know straight away that I am foreign. I look Egyptian. So I tend to talk as less as possible when I take a cab and try to let them just think I am Egyptian and not even let through any foreign element. What you describe is a hassle... I guess its another hassle on top of the many may hassles I have to add to my existing one's, though I am not sure it will be enough to stop him from abducting me or whatever on a deserted highway somewhere.... especially after me speaking on the phone and he realizes that I am foreign, he could mug me of everything, including my phone. I dont think they'd care in the slightest about the number plate.... its Egypt. They could be driving someone else car for all we know.


And just WHO do you think cut those tracks? lol

Listen, it's very obvious you are in a very bad mood and truly hate living here. 

We get this.


----------



## ArabianNights

CatMandoo said:


> And just WHO do you think cut those tracks? lol
> 
> Listen, it's very obvious you are in a very bad mood and truly hate living here.
> 
> We get this.



I dont hate Egypt. I dont hate the people either.... I cannot hate. But I do dislike the 'inconveniences'


----------



## hurghadapat

ArabianNights said:


> I dont hate Egypt. I dont hate the people either.... I cannot hate. But I do dislike the 'inconveniences'


Lol....of which there are manyI take it that it's not Egyptian Arabic that you speak...not that it is a problem as they will still understand you so forget this about not speaking to them and not letting them see that you are a foreigner....speak to them in Arabic and if necessary shout,take a lesson from the egyptian women as they are not backward at coming foreward if they think they are being ripped off.It was the best thing i ever did learning the language....kind of stops them in their tracks a bit when a foreigner speaks to them in their own language....they will still try and rip you off but they do that to each other,it's a way of life out there unfortunately.


----------



## ArabianNights

hurghadapat said:


> Lol....of which there are manyI take it that it's not Egyptian Arabic that you speak...not that it is a problem as they will still understand you so forget this about not speaking to them and not letting them see that you are a foreigner....speak to them in Arabic and if necessary shout,take a lesson from the egyptian women as they are not backward at coming foreward if they think they are being ripped off.It was the best thing i ever did learning the language....kind of stops them in their tracks a bit when a foreigner speaks to them in their own language....they will still try and rip you off but they do that to each other,it's a way of life out there unfortunately.


So I guess I am not alone then....I speak to them in Egyptian Arabic... Doesn't stop them much though, however I think a get a little more slack then if I was a white blonde woman - who would probably get much more hassle then me!


----------



## hurghadapat

ArabianNights said:


> So I guess I am not alone then....I speak to them in Egyptian Arabic... Doesn't stop them much though, however I think a get a little more slack then if I was a white blonde woman - who would probably get much more hassle then me!


Can i ask....how come you speak egyptian arabic ? especially as your husband is not egyptian.


----------



## ArabianNights

hurghadapat said:


> Can i ask....how come you speak egyptian arabic ? especially as your husband is not egyptian.


I learnt it. I am doing my degree in Arabic language.... along with French. I did Chinese too, but I dropped it. It was too confusing to do 3 languages at the same time. I speak 6 languages, including English.


----------



## marimar

ArabianNights said:


> What would you recommend one does in this situation, someone who lives alone and has no other person to chaperone them places?
> 
> I think next time, if I do fly regionally, Ill rather go through Cairo airport although it would take more time and more money and most regional airlines do not travel from Cairo anymore. What is one to do?



If you need to travel alone at night or even during the day to the airport instead of using local taxis you could use one of the many private firms. Would that not be a bit safer?
As for being a hassle about pretending to call someone so the taxi driver thinks someone is waiting for you or writing down the taxi number, I would consider my life being worth that "hassle".


----------



## CatMandoo

marimar said:


> As for being a hassle about pretending to call someone so the taxi driver thinks someone is waiting for you or writing down the taxi number, I would consider my life being worth that "hassle".


Thank you marimar


----------



## ArabianNights

marimar said:


> If you need to travel alone at night or even during the day to the airport instead of using local taxis you could use one of the many private firms. Would that not be a bit safer?
> As for being a hassle about pretending to call someone so the taxi driver thinks someone is waiting for you or writing down the taxi number, I would consider my life being worth that "hassle".


Yes, i could use one of the many firms.... although this was my first time I ever went to this particular airport, I didnt know until I actually went there that it was going to be so isolated and in the middle of nowhere. Taking a taxi to the airport, even when it is not in the middle of no where, carries the same risk if I hadnt gone to the airport and was going anywhere else in Alexandria. I cannot afford to hire private firms everytime I venture out, although I do not take taxis much, I use the public bus which has more passengers inside it and hence much safer. 

Again of course if I knew that the airport was in the middle of nowhere, I would have hired a driver and car from a firm.


----------



## Neihu

A friend told me she takes a photo ( on her phone) of the licence plate when she gets in a taxi alone and sends it to a friend. Then she calls and loudly asks if her friend got the picture. She is Egyptian, so has these conversations in Arabic, but said if speaking English, make sure you always say taxi instead of cab.


----------



## expatagogo

Never get into a taxi that already has anyone in it.
Do not allow a taxi to pick up other passengers.
NEVER get in a tuk-tuk - even Egyptians are victims of horrible crimes in these.
An employee from the American Embassy told me not to ride microbuses as there have been cases of foreigners spotted on them and a flashmob results.
If carrying a purse, wear it so the strap crosses the body and the latch is closest to the body and hang onto it.
Stay away from crowds, particularly political events and demonstrations.
Ladies, do not walk outside unaccompanied after dark.


----------



## MaidenScotland

It is very scary out there
A friend who was travelling back from Dahab reports that is is nothing but roadblocks, and a policeman asked him when checking his papers if he had a gun, on saying no the police told him, get one and carry it with you.


----------



## canuck2010

Actually, if you're a foreigner you probably shouldn't be traveling outside the city unless you have a military escort.


----------



## MaidenScotland

canuck2010 said:


> Actually, if you're a foreigner you probably shouldn't be traveling outside the city unless you have a military escort.




god forbid we have to go back to those days


----------



## expatlady

MaidenScotland said:


> It is very scary out there
> A friend who was travelling back from Dahab reports that is is nothing but roadblocks, and a policeman asked him when checking his papers if he had a gun, on saying no the police told him, get one and carry it with you.


 When was this? I traveled out of Dahab less than two weeks ago, and did not encounter anything like it


----------



## MaidenScotland

expatlady said:


> When was this? I traveled out of Dahab less than two weeks ago, and did not encounter anything like it


Think he came back on Wednesday


----------



## MaidenScotland

expatlady said:


> When was this? I traveled out of Dahab less than two weeks ago, and did not encounter anything like it




but to where? Cairo?


----------



## expatlady

MaidenScotland said:


> but to where? Cairo?


Ah, no. Only traveled on Sinai.


----------



## expatlady

To the topic ("Things NOT to do in Egypt for the moment") I would add: 
do not buy a second home here (for the time being).


----------



## ArabianNights

My sister suggested I carry pepper spray. I think I might also get a toy gun and carry it around with me, for effect  and pepper spray as the actual weapon.... what do you think?


----------



## tgrear2008

ArabianNights said:


> My sister suggested I carry pepper spray. I think I might also get a toy gun and carry it around with me, for effect  and pepper spray as the actual weapon.... what do you think?


Toy gun, I think you were joking, but definitely not a good idea.

Pepper Spray.....Can you run fast? I think pepper spray allows the victim of crime a running head start. A knife can be taken away and used against you. 

A small concealed .38 revolver would be the best. I assume that is terribly illegal in Egypt.

Wow, from reading this thread, it makes me a bit wary about where I'll be moving to come August. But, I'm a big boy and don't scare too easily. Hell yeah, 'Murica, Git r Dun. haha JK

Anyway, I just signed up for the forum today. I'll be teaching starting the new school year for two years. It looks like I'll be living in Maadi. Nice to meet everyone.


----------



## MaidenScotland

tgrear2008 said:


> Toy gun, I think you were joking, but definitely not a good idea.
> 
> Pepper Spray.....Can you run fast? I think pepper spray allows the victim of crime a running head start. A knife can be taken away and used against you.
> 
> A small concealed .38 revolver would be the best. I assume that is terribly illegal in Egypt.
> 
> Wow, from reading this thread, it makes me a bit wary about where I'll be moving to come August. But, I'm a big boy and don't scare too easily. Hell yeah, 'Murica, Git r Dun. haha JK
> 
> Anyway, I just signed up for the forum today. I'll be teaching starting the new school year for two years. It looks like I'll be living in Maadi. Nice to meet everyone.




Hello and welcome to the forum,

Maadi is a very nice area full of expats you will easily make friends.

I have the feeling that carrying a gun is not illegal in Egypt.. you may need a licence, if so that will easily be obtained.


Using weapons is never a good idea.. 1 you are not practiced in using them, 2 you will never get it out in time to be of any use, 3.. it can be used against you.


----------



## hhaddad

ArabianNights said:


> My sister suggested I carry pepper spray. I think I might also get a toy gun and carry it around with me, for effect  and pepper spray as the actual weapon.... what do you think?


Toy gun is not a good idea threaten somebody with it is a risk as they may have a real one and pepper spray is not as reliable as a tazer. Or get yourself a bodyguard you know the type a brick wall with legs they are cheap here around 100 l.e. a day.


----------



## PaulAshton

All this talk about conventional weapons is ridiculous last thing you want is the bank alarm etc being set off from a gun or replica so in any instance you are limited where you can carry it and replicas are illegal, what will you do when you pay someone for a weapon or replica and they say they will go away to get it and never come back, go to the police and report them :confused2:

There is also the aspect with pepper spray the can could have lost the pressure so it will be useless and unless you have tested it you will not know the range or if it even aims correct as the nozzle can clog if carried around not to mention you can end up with the odd drop on your hands that can end up being rubbed in your eyes, trust me been there before.

My suggestions

1. Make as much noise as possible, use a compressed air alarm that looks like pepper spray as pepper spray is illegal.

2. If attacked go for the groin, eyes or throat then run

3. Use common sense and don't become a victim by avoiding areas or situations that could make someone want to attack you

If you feel you really need a weapon improvise with a household item which is not a knife, a 18 inch metal rod works for me and fits in my bag a few whacks and it's game over, sets off the bank alarm however but much better than a gun doing so and I have the build to use it and keep grip on it

Taking in a street dog who might have some bad habits like chewing shoes until it settles in will be a great loyal mobile alarm on 4 legs and at the same time you are saving an animal from a lingering death, just don't expect him to be able to walk him on a harness anytime soon - my guy took 4 months to do so and would simply refuse to get off the floor but he has the garden to exercise, cheaper and more nasty than any body guard and works 24/7 :eyebrows:


----------



## tgrear2008

PaulAshton said:


> All this talk about conventional weapons is ridiculous last thing you want is the bank alarm etc being set off from a gun or replica so in any instance you are limited where you can carry it and replicas are illegal, what will you do when you pay someone for a weapon or replica and they say they will go away to get it and never come back, go to the police and report them :confused2:
> 
> There is also the aspect with pepper spray the can could have lost the pressure so it will be useless and unless you have tested it you will not know the range or if it even aims correct as the nozzle can clog if carried around not to mention you can end up with the odd drop on your hands that can end up being rubbed in your eyes, trust me been there before.
> 
> My suggestions
> 
> 1. Make as much noise as possible, use a compressed air alarm that looks like pepper spray as pepper spray is illegal.
> 
> 2. If attacked go for the groin, eyes or throat then run
> 
> 3. Use common sense and don't become a victim by avoiding areas or situations that could make someone want to attack you
> 
> If you feel you really need a weapon improvise with a household item which is not a knife, a 18 inch metal rod works for me and fits in my bag a few whacks and it's game over, sets off the bank alarm however but much better than a gun doing so and I have the build to use it and keep grip on it
> 
> Taking in a street dog who might have some bad habits like chewing shoes until it settles in will be a great loyal mobile alarm on 4 legs and at the same time you are saving an animal from a lingering death, just don't expect him to be able to walk him on a harness anytime soon - my guy took 4 months to do so and would simply refuse to get off the floor but he has the garden to exercise, cheaper and more nasty than any body guard and works 24/7 :eyebrows:


Definitely wouldn't feel safe carrying concealed in Egypt or any other country than the US. I had my concealed carry permit in the US. I imagine the legal nightmares that you would encounter in Egypt would be insane. Even in the US, you will still stand tall before the man. There's a statistic, for every bullet fired in self defense in the US, you still encounter $10,000 in legal fees. It depends on your state too. But, as they say "It's better to be judged by 12, than carried by six."

That being said, I would like to bring over my Leatherman multi-tool, which is like a Swiss Army Knife, but better. And I'd like to bring a small pocket folder, for the house. As for everyday carry, I can make due with a tiny key ring knife, for opening stubborn plastic packages and cutting threads, etc. I don't imagine having any trouble putting those in my checked bags, do you think?

Like you say, situational awareness is the KEY to staying safe. I won't be carrying any weapons in Egypt, except for these two guns-- *flexes both biceps*


----------



## ArabianNights

Yes, I was joking about the fake gun.... but pepper spray illegal in Egypt? Really? Are you telling me that we are actually living in a land, where people 'abide by the laws' here? Even the tourist police at tourist hotspots are useless.


----------



## PaulAshton

ArabianNights said:


> Yes, I was joking about the fake gun.... but pepper spray illegal in Egypt? Really? Are you telling me that we are actually living in a land, where people 'abide by the laws' here? Even the tourist police at tourist hotspots are useless.


Pepper spray or CS gas is defined as a fire arm in Egypt and in the UK and believe it or not treated as a gun, if you are discovered having it,, or you use it , you are subjected to min of 6 months in jail (according to the reason of the usage).. If it was discovered inside your pockets while entering any public place, you will be seriously in big trouble...All the self defense tools or weapons even if they are not used subject the holder for 6 months in jail and apparently now after the revolution 25 years for a gun but I have no law to quote that from.

You also run the risk of purchasing a faulty product or a product where the compression of the gas is lacking, without using the product you will not know how how the product will dispense.

If you really feel the need for something that will blind someone there is nothing to say you can experiment with vinegar in a squirt bottle that could leak out in your bag and ruin your mobile phone.

The other risk getting pepper spray is paying the person who will say they are going off to purchase it from a friend and they need the money up front and that this person cannot be met in person or they may want you to come with them knowing you are vulnerable and attack you for 200 - 300LE that they ask for the product, remember people who sell this are dodgy..you might never see your product.

Perhaps in your situation a cork screw would be effective, I am sure it could take out an eye and you would have an excuse to have it in a bag - to open your alcohol free wine


----------



## CatMandoo

Personally, I think one's best self defense is plain COMMON SENSE.

Most of us come from countries that all have their own unique crime problems. We all took precautions there, to ensure our safety. What makes Egypt any different?

Be street smart, and if something doesn't feel right, then just DON'T do it.


----------

